# What is this tool



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am confident somebody on this forum will bring me the answer. What is this tool. I found it in the basement wall while I was doing some renovation

Thank you in advance, A


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would go with a Line-up Pry Bar or Pry Bar Crevice Tool.
common construction tool - not very expensive.
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-Pc-Pry-Bar-Set-68339.html
http://www.goldrushtradingpost.com/inc/sdetail/pry_bar_crevice_tool_set/15080

.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.grainger.com/product/PROTO-12-x-1-2-Heat-Treated-Steel-5C930

Going to be on the more expensive side as it's Grainger, but here is similar.


----------



## koppil (Feb 21, 2018)

It is a pry bar. Nice one. You can use it to pry apart pallets.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hard to tell next to that pry bar but,
it looks like an aluminum rule


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Be easier to tell if you zoomed out a bit, but I think it's a table, used for setting things like pry bars and rulers on top of.  Sorry I'm feeling snarky today.

It's a 'rolling head pry par' the tapered end is used like a drift pin to line up holes of things to be bolted together and such and the other end for prying things apart of course, and persuading things into position.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Really an automotive tool than a construction one. I bought a couple different sizes at NAPA.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for you replies. Greatly appreciated.
A


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks to me with the tapered end the original design is for aligning something. You would pry the two steel pieces like beams so they are close then drop the tapered end in the hole to align them before dropping a bolt in.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe fridge can chime in. I'm sure most of us already know what his description would be. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ted & GT350 got it. The tapered end is referred to as the spud end. At least thats what the iron workers i know call it. Youll see that on the end of an adjustable spud wrench as well.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Iron workers use bull pins to align the holes in steel sections that will be bolted together. This looks like it would have similar use, but not sure this one is specific to iron work. Bull pins have a peened head to strike with a hammer.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

very informative, tx
A


----------

